# When will I feel movement?



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I am 16 + 4 today and I haven't felt any movement yet. I thought I had felt some flutterings a week ago but nothing since - am so worried my constant MS has damaged baby   

Should I be feeling movement by now? Also my bump is more like a fat belly - I think it should be bigger - am also worried constant MS has made baby small even though at my last scan 13+4 the baby was bigger than dates. 

I guess the MS is draining me so much I'm becoming paranoid   
Thanks in advance


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Everything you have described sounds perfectly normal, you wouldn't expect to feel movements until about 18-20 weeks, although some do feel them earlier. You'll feel them soon,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks EmilyCaitlin - saw my midwife today and she confirmed all is normal - womb is in right place and will move up soon!

I heard the HB for the first time it was truly amazing   

Like a little horse galloping away!


----------

